# Nimisila perch



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

is Nimisila a pretty good lake to ice fish for yellow perch? Just want to catch something bought all this stuff for ice fishing this year and haven’t caught a fish lol. Thinking about wetting rid of it all already If I don’t starting catching a few fish


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

If you like 5” Perch it’s excellent!
All kidding aside there are some good ones to be had in there too, but a little luck has to be on your side.
Perch schools are often grouped together by year classes... if you catch a good one stay in that area.
If you start out catching a bunch of smalls more often then not, that’s all that will be around.
Concentrate on weed edges, if you find a weed edge with deep water near by, that’s the area to try.
As clear as Nimi is there can be some pretty deep edges, last week I was fishing 14 fow and still pulling weeds off the bottom.
Don’t give up, concentrate your efforts to early morning and dusk.
Come late February lots of those Perch will be ready to find spawning grounds and will move in to more shallow water.
Also get some spring bobbers on your gear if you don’t have them already... you will see bites you would never know your getting without them.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

buckzye11 said:


> If you like 5” Perch it’s excellent!
> All kidding aside there are some good ones to be had in there too, but a little luck has to be on your side.
> Perch schools are often grouped together by year classes... if you catch a good one stay in that area.
> If you start out catching a bunch of smalls more often then not, that’s all that will be around.
> ...


What's your go to lure for perch ?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Everything buck stated is true. I start at 9’, if I catch small ones I start going shallower. Starting in feb they might be in 2 or 3 foot of water, the nicer ones.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

ltroyer said:


> What's your go to lure for perch ?


A bare jig head(1/32, or 1/64) on a drop shot. Usually use a 1/4oz bass casting sinker for the drop weight.
A 1/4” piece of crawler or minnow head for the meat.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

The smallest jigging rap you can buy. Walmart on Arlington has them. Tip the treble with a wax worm. Fish 1' off the bottom pretty much anywhere on nimi and you'll catch perch.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks that give me some stuff to try.ill be out Saturday


----------



## rhaythorn (Oct 27, 2007)

If you want to catch b-gill or crappie try c-4 campground bay. You will see a lot of shanties there.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

I’ve done well on small spoon shaped jigs with a waxy or actual smalllest spoon that you can find with a minnow head or a waxy silver and green is a good one


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Im on c-6 right now in 20 ft of water.screen lite up non stop action for 5 minutes.all dink perch.minnow heads on pinmin.thinkin of moving shallower since that just happened


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

How the ice on nimi today? anyone out today


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I fished from noon to 4. Caught a few little ones. The ice was 10 to 12 inches across from the main parking area. Fished towards the high tension electric tower with the eagle nest in it.


----------



## LipRipper79 (Mar 26, 2011)

quicktafix1 said:


> I fished from noon to 4. Caught a few little ones. The ice was 10 to 12 inches across from the main parking area. Fished towards the high tension electric tower with the eagle nest in it.
> View attachment 253595


Healthy looking fish


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hit Nimmy after work. Fished 5pm-6pm. Main body of lake. 17fow. Clear water with a little water on top. Not slushy. 8" of ice. First holes the bite was on. One pole. Non-stop for a solid hour. All Perch. Minnows on the bottom. No time to even light a stogie. Kept a dozen perch. Darkness, Rains & fishing solo drove me off the ice. otherwise, I would've continued fishing. Best rod action I've had at Nimmy so far this season.


----------



## LabattICE50 (Feb 23, 2008)

Great report thanks for posting. It’s encouraging to hear that as we fished Nimi on Saturday in the same water depth with minnows and it was a real tough bite. My son and I took a walk into 24 fow of water by the duck blind on the south side and caught three nice cats. In fact one was 32” and broke my sons pole but he still landed


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Kudo's to your son in landing the big boy.
Here's 2 - 20" Channel Cats from Nimmy caught Monday 1/15


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Fished this afternoon at nimisilla by the campground .14 fow ice 4 to 6 .only couple of perch and gills.be careful out there ice is sketchy in spots


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Was out Saturday with IBJ, Nate, Evinrude57, and his grandson.
Thanks to John’s awesome nills and his drill adapter we drilled a ton of holes in all of the “fishy” looking areas on a section on the East side... ended up being a tough day to say the least, a lot of searching and not much catching... caught around 15 Perch between us all, only 2 decent ones. 
I’ve been out there 4 times now this season and haven’t got on to any kind of solid pattern yet, but the puzzle will keep me coming back for more I’m sure. 
Good fishing with you guys!


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

I was out 10 ft water Friday and Sunday caught a total of 30 big bluegill 8 of them was 9 or 10 in.


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

Ron Lynn said:


> I was out 10 ft water Friday and Sunday caught a total of 30 big bluegill 8 of them was 9 or 10 in.


Sunday was 6 days in use the four foot 4 foot plank to get across the edge, by next weekend it'll be safe no planks LOL


----------

